
SunEngine – Site engine that supports forums, articles and blogs - indigodaddy
https://github.com/sunengine/SunEngine
======
leeoniya
> Articles, Forums, Blogs

so basically everything you'd want search engines to index...but it's an SPA
that renders no HTML without js?

i'm on mobile and upon navigating to the site i get a "loading..." screen for
a couple seconds. afterwards i see a single page with barely any surfaced
content.

not a great sign. certianly neither fast nor efficient.

this is the exact SPA where SSR should have been a baseline requirement but
it's somehow still missing (or not enabled by default) after 1448 commits?

~~~
trevyn
Search engines run Javascript.

~~~
leeoniya
the big ones do...kind of.

[https://www.screamingfrog.co.uk/bing-
javascript/](https://www.screamingfrog.co.uk/bing-javascript/)

either way, the actual user experience with real html is much better (it can
be parsed & rendered in flight as it streams, etc.).

there's no good excuse for a content platform to require js to read the
content.

------
trungdq88
The fact that it's not SEO friendly really turn me off.

I'm looking for something quite similar to host my (software) product with the
following features:

\- a landing page

\- a checkout page with basic promotion engine (like 50% off promo code)

\- a blog engine (for SEO articles)

\- maybe nice theme

I'm thinking of using Wordpress, but if there is anything good out there I'm
willing to pay for it.

~~~
blondin
i recommend wordpress. you might need a plugin for the e-commerce part.
although if it wasn't for the blog engine, maybe shopify is another good
choice?

~~~
trungdq88
Thanks, my impression with Shopify is it's optimized for offline products
(like clothes), but I'll give a quick look.

------
miohtama
[https://demo.sunengine.site/](https://demo.sunengine.site/) shows a white
blank page on mobile Firefox

------
pcdoodle
If you don't put screen shots of any management consoles or even what the damn
end users sees, I close the tab faster than it loaded.

------
benbristow
Doesn't help that the site is in Russian

------
banq
welcome to
:[https://github.com/banq/jivejdon](https://github.com/banq/jivejdon),
supports forums, articles and blogs, a Domain Driven Design appication with
CQRS/ES/Clean/Hexagonal architecture

~~~
indigodaddy
Similar offering?

